# PXE boot install server



## electric (Jan 8, 2009)

Dear forum members,

At this moment i'm creating an installation server with PXE boot.
I got CentOS and Debian already working and now i'm trying to get FreeBSD working.
I've got the information i need for the install.cfg for an unattended installation but unfortunately i can't find much information regarding the setup of the kernel etc for the PXE boot to work.

I must admit that i'm fairly new to freebsd and that i don't have much experiance with it expect doing a basic install.

The install server is CentOS ( please don't hate me about it  )

I hope someone can give me a push in the right direction to get it working.

Thanks for your time


----------



## tingo (Jan 9, 2009)

Somebody has already asked about it in this very forum.
See this thread.


----------



## electric (Jan 9, 2009)

tingo said:
			
		

> Somebody has already asked about it in this very forum.
> See this thread.



Hi Tingo,

I've already read that topic but i was unable to get it working with the information from that.
That's why i opened this thread.


----------



## aswen (May 30, 2010)

Hi Electric, sound similar to this one:
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?p=85274#post85274
Can you point me to proper autoinstall documentation you used to get debian auto installed?


----------



## tingo (Jun 2, 2010)

@electric: well then, start by telling this forum what problems you have (be specific). Just saying "it doesn't work" will not help anyone to help you.


----------

